# iPhone 4



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Iphone4?

anyone else yet?
its a time thief,watch out.:no:


_*thank you to whoever moved this, I always forget about this side of the forum_


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes on the OS 4....not the iPhone 4 yet though. I'm not the kind of guy who jumps right away on the bandwagon, I wait a little to see what headaches others have. 

The OS 4 seems glitchy to me.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

If I didn't have the upgrade I wouldn't have gotten it. Used to test for apple in design days so I was on the os4 beta team. Most glitches worked out but still some.

I'll be the first person to advise to wait for 2nd gen apple products( or any computer co.), seeing their always rushing things out.

2nd day I had it I broke the glass screen. My lil bit of clout with apple got me a replacement....a grown man cried that day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have heard they may be having a recall for the 4th gen model. There has been talk of over 50% of them having the antenna issue. There's also been problems with the phone being laggy compared to the 3GS but again it's a hit and miss issue. I'm still waiting for the wi-fi fix on my iPad. I'm on my 3rd one now and im still having issues. Apple need to get on top of the QC problems. They really do pump out some cheap crap lately.


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

deleted


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brandonriffel said:


> I've had a 3G, 3GS, 3G iPad, and I'm getting my iPhone 4 this week.
> 
> Never had a problem with any of them. I have 3 coworkers that also have been using iPhones since day 1, no problems. I've jailbroken and unjailbroken all of them. Here is the bottom line, people don't call ATT and say "wow, my phone is great, and my coverage is awesome". Or they don't post on forums saying, "I've had my iPad for 3 months and not seen the wifi issues". Unless that is they are rebutting a complainer. That is the way it is with anything, people that experience problems are louder than those without. It makes sense. What doesn't make sense is that when some people have problems and complain (which they rightfully should, DUH, don't put a metal antenna on the OUTSIDE of the phone APPLE), other just assume that ALL the devices have issues. I have an LG Shine from ATT and you know what? It is made of metal and when I pick it up, I lose 1-2 bars. Nobody raised hell about that one.
> 
> ...


The problem with apple is they don't fix the problem they make up lies about the problems not being caused by them. They have done this ever since I can remember and the isheep just keep buying their crap. Every other company that has issues with hardware bring out fixes or recall the product and make it right. The iPhone 4 has a known issue with the antenna and they were warned about the problem in the design stages but didn't do anything about it. Their excuse now is it's a software issue! They even hired 3 antenna experts right after the the issue was found to be causing mass problems. Their fix is to show less bars than you really have but in no way fixes the droped call problems.

If they could bring out a good quality piece of hardware and charge normal prices then perhaps their systems would sell vastly more than they currently do. They are behind spec wise on every piece of hardware they design. I'm glad apple ain't the leader in the pc market as we would still be using 1 ghz cpu's, locked down systems and expensive hardware to name a few.


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

deleted


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Keeping up with the Jones is no replacement for cutting edge. :laughing:

So should the AT&T customers who have a smart phone that can't be used as a phone or the Verizon n00bs that just dropped bank on a smart phone that is way behind what the smart phone bar is set at today be happier?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I like my Jitterbug. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

brandonriffel said:


> BC, you still think the iPhone is a slow selling piece of crap phone? Think Apple has a hard time selling them? Verizon sold 1 MILLION the first week. No other phone launch can touch that.


Gee...you waited what....7 months to tell him off?

They sold a million because of marketing, not because it's a good phone. Which it could be. Just not good enough for me.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Just replaced the third mother board on my sons Mac.....I will keep my $300 Gateway...:thumbsup: 

He wants an iphone told him good luck son not on my dime. Right now he pays $25 bucks a month for unlimited everything, iphone plans suck and Verizon will add on more fee's and upgrades then sh*t house rat.. ATT is even worse..:w00t:


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

deleted


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

brandonriffel said:


> Lol! Just had a newborn a few months back a just now got back into the forums.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm the computer guy in this forum. If I was arguing about which circular saw was the best, somebody else would probably be way more qualified.
> 
> ...



OMG you've been using computers since the 80s???  You're not the only one and I have used many a mac throughout the years and I disagree with nearly everything you say. I prefer to do what I want with my devices and customize them as I see fit, I also like to be able to use flash on my phone. I use mostly Win 7, various linux distros and android for my phone. 

One thing I will agree with you on and I have said this for years: "If you are an average consumer who is too stupid to actually competently use a computer, you should buy a mac, it's well designed for morons to use".


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> One thing I will agree with you on and I have said this for years: "If you are an average consumer who is too stupid to actually competently use a computer, you should buy a mac, it's well designed for morons to use".


couldn't have said it better my self. Its like going from a manual trans to an auto trans and then complaining the manual was hard to use. I have never had issues doing anything on windows systems and I'm amazed that some people have issues. I fully understand that a dumbed down system is needed for people not wanting the full features of windows based systems but to then call them complicated and hard to use because they do so much more than a Mac is stupid in my eyes. The same example can be used when people use the iPhone 4 and then an android phone and say its over complicated compared to the iPhone:blink:


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I have an iPhone 4 and i love it. I went from a black berry to an iPhone. I won't go back. Not saying the iPhone is better than a windows phone but it does what I want it too when I want it too. I still use a PC for now but I thing I will be switching soon. I'm tired of the thing freeing up. It seems like I have restart it at least once each day when want use the scanner or I want to use the printer. I just want a computer ready work when I'm ready. I don't care about the customization. The only items that I have heard bad about apple is that you can not customize them as much and the cost. Well if I have to screw with my PC for an hour day it don't take long to pay for the added cost. As for customization I really don't care what it looks like as long as it works


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Robert and BC you guys like to tinker and modify your computers and electronics. I for one DON'T I just want it to run basic rograms and surf the internet. 

I grew up in PC my parents owned a large computer store in DFW TX that sold and fixed IBM computers. Had used a pc until a few years ago when Ipod Touch came out. It was so easy to operate and use, fell in love of how simple it is. Have been hooked on it's simplicty and it being user friendly. So I will happily pay a premium for a system that I don't have to call in my computer science brother to get my printer to work. 

Cole


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Proves my point... 

BTW guys I have said this before and I will say it again, it's not Microsoft's problem that you get viruses... It's your own fault, if you apply a little thought when using the web and email you will never have problems. And I don't even use anti virus software and my computers get shut down maybe once a month (I just close the lid and let them sleep) stay off the p0rn sites and don't open emails that don't belong and your 99% sure to not get a virus.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a little untrue. While a virus is different, malware can still cause havoc to your computer. It will attack vulnerabilities on a Windows system and render your computer almost useless. It has nothing to do with just p0rn sites. Recently malware from a CT ad messed a user (or two) up here.

Your best bet to to have antivirus software. Avast and AVG are both free. You're silly not not use them.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Further to last comments, the newer anti virus software (I just use the one my cable provider gives out for free) does not seem to affect performance as much as the likes of Norton used to ... I don't know if norton is still really slow as I got fed up after using it for a couple of years and never went back. No problems since ... Although Windows Update can be a bit of a pain in the butt and already had to reinstall 2 Windows 7 pc's cos of a dodgy update. 

Any way I had an iPhone 3 and now have iPhone 4 ... coming from a manufacturing engineering background I admire the engineering that has gone in to it. Having owned a new Acer Android phone for 48hrs and seen what a piece of crap it is (afraid to touch it in case it fell apart it was so badly put together) I can appreciate something made from quality components. I had a Blackberry for a while and it was a good phone but I couldn't sync it easily with either my pc or Mac and didn't really want to have to manage 3 operating systems. 

I don't buy for the latest craze ... I got the iPhone 4 for free after dropping my iphone 3 and smashing the glass and at the same time my cell company halved my monthly bill ($65 with unlimited North America calling). So for me it was the cheaper option strangely enough. I basically use it as if it were a small laptop ... Not suggesting it's better than windows or android just that for me I believe it to be the better option. I've worked in high tech industry for long enough to understand the challenges of bringing a new product to market ... But I still think the Acer is a nasty piece of crap ;-)


----------

